# Dainichi Food



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

So I was thinking about trying Dainichi Color FX cichlid food and am wondering if anyone has tried it and if they did notice any results at all and what size they would recommend. I beleive it only comes in 1 mm and 3mm pellets.

I currently have fixh ranging from my biggest being a livingstonii to something as small as a krib...
thanks in advance.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Really good food Iam not familar with Kribs so to size I will let someone else chip in.


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

they are just we lil guys...
ok to refraise the question what is 3mm too large for juvenile cichlids?


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

3 millimeter = 0.118 inch [international, U.S.]

less than an 1/8 of an inch


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

so you think the larger 3mm will be ok? I currently feed hikari pellets (medium_) i beleive and the seem a little big for some of the smaller guys


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

my kribs are not fully grown, and I think 3mm might be too big for them, I'd go with 1mm and feed more pellets if need be.


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

Is there any where in the GTA that sells this?


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

Ya thats what i was thinking but Im thinking about the 3mm anyways. The kribs can live off the other food i give..

As far as a store in the GTA that sells its im not too sure. Im sure there is one but im just ordering off the net. For the 7 bucks it costs to get it shipped thats my gas money right there so


----------

